# el agua  o la agua



## amat333

Estoy muy confundida y quiero arrancarme el pelo...

Cuál es el uso correcto!?!
 las aguas, el agua, la agua?? veo cosas diferentes en todas partes.


----------



## phillyninab

Hola, 
No soy hispanohablante nativo, pero...creo que es esto..no suena bien "la agua" entonces se usan "el", pero es feminina...entonces cuando es plural, cambia a "las", y por eso es, "el agua tuya, agua fria" etc. 

No estoy segura, solomente lo digo por mi experiencia escuchando y hablando. 

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## GabrielFouquet

Lo que pasa es que "agua" es una palabra irregular.  Cuando es singular, es "el agua", pero cuando es plural, es "las aguas".  Tambien, debido a su uso, los adjetivos usados para describirlo son de la forma feminina.
Ejemplo:
El agua                Las aguas                  agua fria                Las aguas tibias

Ves?
Espero que esto te ayude!  Suerte!


----------



## PAUL B.T.

El español,que es así de original.
Efectivamente: cuando es singular es masculino "_el agua_"/"_este agua que me voy a beber_" y cuando es plural es femenino "_estas aguas son muy buenas para los problemas óseos_".
Es que somos así de chulos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Sólo por cuestiones fonéticas, *agua* lleva el artículo *el*, para todo lo demás se consideran conjugaciones en femenino.

*El agua cristalina y pura...*
*Las aguas mansas...*

Atentamente,


----------



## PAUL B.T.

¿Lima Limón? Me gusta 
Más atentamente aún


----------



## DebyGc

*¡Hola amiga! yo creo que de las dos formas está bien dicho gramáticamente hablando, aunque normalmente utilizamos "el agua" pero "la agua" también está bien  "el agua" como bien han dicho anteriormente es una palabra irregular, lo que significa que aunque el determinante esté en masculino "agua" es una palabra de género femenino, porque cuando pasas la frase por ejemplo -->*

*- El agua está fría, "fría" es un adjetivo que está en femenino,lo que la palabra es femenina, en cambio nunca podríamos decir -->*

*- El agua está frío*

*También es muy corriente cuando se utiliza "el mar" o "la mar" normalmente las personas que trabajan en barcos, o están muy cerca del mar, siempre dicen "la mar" que está gramáticamente bien dicho.*

*Espero haberte servido de ayuda, y por esta pequeña clase online *


----------



## PAUL B.T.

You use "el mar" in everyday's life.
"La mar" is much more poetical.

Deby,¿a que eres majorera?


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

PAUL B.T. said:


> ¿Lima Limón? Me gusta
> Más atentamente aún


 
Se le agradece, House...

_todas las aguas van al mar..._ (o _a la mar_, para quien lo quisiere)


----------



## amat333

wow, muy bien  ya entiendo! muchisimas gracias !!!!!! gracias deby, house, phily, gabriel y erasmo, buenas noches ya se ésta haciendo tarde


----------



## DebyGc

Hey! Paul, no soy majorera pero soy canariona xD ¿Por qué tu de donde eres? xD


----------



## PAUL B.T.

De los Madriles, of course


----------



## anam

no confundamos ... gramaticalmente el mar y el agua no tienen nada que ver.

como han dicho antes, la razón para decir el agua es meramente fonética - el género de la palabra "agua" es _siempre_ femenino. En cambio mar puede ser femenino o masculino.


----------



## PinkCream69

ah y por ahi recuerdo alguna vez haber escuchado sobre las palabras que empiezan son la "A" tónica y terminan en una silaba que tenga "A".. ah que enredo.. como "azucar", "aguila", "asa" (la manilla de una taza), etc... y aunque sean femeninas se usa "el".. y al pluralizarlas usamos "las" y me voy que estoy dando el jugo =)


----------



## Jeromed

anam said:


> no confundamos ... gramaticalmente el mar y el agua no tienen nada que ver.
> 
> como han dicho antes, la razón para decir el agua es meramente fonética - el género de la palabra "agua" es _siempre_ femenino. En cambio mar puede ser femenino o masculino.



Totalmente de acuerdo.  _Mar_ puede ser masculino o femenino.  _Arte_ es masculino en singular y _femenino_ en plural.  _Agua_ es siempre femenino, aunque lleve el artículo _el_ en singular.


----------



## Jeromed

PinkCream69 said:


> ah y por ahi recuerdo alguna vez haber escuchado sobre las palabras que empiezan son la "A" tónica y terminan en una silaba que tenga "A".. ah que enredo.. como "azucar", "aguila", "asa" (la manilla de una taza), etc... y aunque sean femeninas se usa "el".. y al pluralizarlas usamos "las" y me voy que estoy dando el jugo =)



_El águila blanca_ (femenino siempre)
_El asa rota_ (femenino siempre)
_El azúcar moreno, la azúcar morena_  (ambiguo, puede ser masculino o femenino)


----------



## antonioLR

Otro ejemplo sería: el alma  y las almas. Un alma y unas almas. Alguna expresión interesante es : "No había un alma por la calle". Quiere decir que no había nadie. Tambiém, "como alma que lleva el diablo". Significa ir muy deprisa o de forma muy violenta. Por ejemplo, "En cuanto le dimos la noticia, se fue como alma que lleva el diablo".

También tenemos el arma blanca, las armas blancas, un arma blanca, unas armas blancas.


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Jeromed:





Jeromed said:


> _Arte_ es masculino en singular y _femenino_ en plural


Lo que dices corresponde al uso más habitual, pero, en realidad, arte es de género ambiguo, igual que mar. Por ejemplo, un poema que describe cómo debe escribirse la poesía se conoce como *arte poética*, y no arte poético:

ARTE POÉTICA

_Que el verso sea como una llave_
_que abra mil puertas._
_Una hoja cae; algo pasa volando;_
_cuanto miren los ojos creado sea,_
_y el alma del oyente quede temblando._

De Vicente Huidobro, poeta chileno fundador del creacionismo.

Saludos.


----------



## María Madrid

DebyGc said:


> *aunque normalmente utilizamos "el agua" pero "la agua" también está bien*


Por Dios, no!!!! La agua no está bien. Otra cosa es que metas "algo" entre el artículo y el sustantivo. La fresca agua. Pero la agua sin más no se puede decir. Lo mismo que águila y hacha u otros ejemplos que se han dado aquí de palabras que son femeninas pero empiezan con a, se trata de evitar la cacofonía que se produciría al pronunciar dos aes seguidas. 

El/la mar no tiene nada que ver. La mar salada, el mar profundo. Mar puede usarse como masculino o femenino. Agua sólo es femenino. Hay múltiples hilos donde se ha tratado este tema. Saludos,


----------



## normaelena

amat333 said:


> Estoy muy confundida y quiero arrancarme el pelo...
> 
> Cuál es el uso correcto!?!
> las aguas, el agua, la agua?? veo cosas diferentes en todas partes.


 
Aunque agua, arte, alma son palabras de género femenino, en el singular solemos decir *el agua, el arte, el alma* para evitar el sonido resultante de *la* + *a* tónica.


_cacofonía_

f. fon. Secuencia de sonidos desagradables o de articulación difícil.


----------



## Jellby

normaelena said:


> Aunque agua, arte, alma son palabras de género femenino



"Arte" es palabra de género ambiguo, puede usarse tanto en masculino como en femenino. Pero aunque se use como femenino, se dice "el arte":

El arte moderno 
El arte moderna 

Para liar más las cosas, existe "azúcar" que aunque empieza con "a" no tonica, se puede usar con "el" y el adjetivo en femenino, y también puede ser masculina:

El azúcar blanco 
El azúcar blanca


----------



## aleCcowaN

El, un, algún, ningún *inmediatamente* delante de sustantivo femenino que comienza con el *sonido* de una a tónica:

El agua . Se tomó tod*a* el agua.
Un hacha. Se lleva un hacha viej*a*.
Algún águila.

La fresca agua (no está inmediatamente delante)
Las aguas (no es singular)
Esta agua fresca (no es la, una, alguna o ninguna)
La primera agua (ídem anterior, aunque se usa el arcaísmo "primer agua" pero no por esta regla).

La regla sigue la pronunciación, no la semántica ni la etimología:

El agua.
La agüita (no comienza con a tónica)
La aguamarina (tiene acento secundario en la a inicial, el acento tónico está en la sílaba -ri-).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Realmente es ridiculo todo esto. Solo porque de niños nos enseñaron "el agua" decimos que _la agua_ se oye mal, pero si empezáramos a enseñarselo a nuestros hijos ellos dirán que se oye bien _la agua_:
La *a*rdill*a*
La *a*mig*a*
La *a*gend*a* 
La *a*bej*a*
La *a*visp*a*
La *a*still*a*
Que bonitos mis ejemplos. Sin problemas ni discusi*o*n...

La h*a*bl*a* (el habla?)
La *á*guil*a* (el águila?)
La *a*lm*a* (el alma?)

A quién se le ocurri*o* lo de parentesis?


----------



## Jeromed

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> La *a*rdill*a*
> La *a*mig*a*
> La *a*gend*a*
> La *a*bej*a*
> La *a*visp*a*
> La *a*still*a*
> Que bonitos mis ejemplos. Sin problemas ni discusi*o*n...


 
Ninguno de tus ejemplos empieza por _a_ tónica.


----------



## María Madrid

Claro Serinus, y si en vez de enseñar a nuestros hijos a decir que una mesa en vez de mesa se llama guachinflunchis, seguro que se lo aprenderían. También pasemos de acentos, de escribir haches que no sirven para nada...


----------



## hosec

Hola:

El gato = el: artículo masculino / gato: sustantivo masculino

*El* agua= *el: artículo femenino* / agua: sustantivo femenino

La forma _el_ masculina proviene, seguramente, del latín _ille_ tras pasar por un estadio intermedio _ele_; la forma _la_, femenina, corre paralela a _el_: proviene de _illa_ tras el intermedio _ela_. Esta forma intermedia *ela* evoluciona de dos maneras distintas, dependiendo del contexto en que se halle: si la palabra que la sigue comienza por consonante, evoluciona a la forma _la_, y así, hoy decimos _la casa, la mesa, la calle_; pero si la palabra que la sigue comienza por sonido vocálico (cualquier sonido vocálico, átono o tónico: _ela agua, ela antena, ela espada, ela águila..._) evoluciona a la forma _el_, perdiendo la vocal final y produciéndose una confluencia casual con la resultante masculina _el;_ por eso tenemos formas como _el agua, el antena, el espada, el ama, el águila.._. en siglos pasados (creo recordar que hasta el XVII). Con el paso del tiempo, las palabras que comienzan con vocales distintas a la á-, toman la otra forma del artículo femenino (esto es, _la_), y hoy sólo tenemos _la antena, la espada, la arena... _pero seguimos teniendo _el agua, el ama, el águila, el hacha..._

Resumiendo: el artículo _la_ y el artículo _el_ (de _el agua, el hacha, el águila_...) son, los dos, artículos *femeninos* que sólo acompañan a sustantivos *femeninos*. Ambos tienen la misma etimología, el latín _illa_.

Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Pego el punto 2.1 del artículo "el" del dpd, que lo explica mejor que yo:

*2.1. *El artículo femenino _la_ toma obligatoriamente la forma _el_ cuando se antepone a sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica (gráficamente _a-_ o _ha-_), con muy pocas excepciones (→  2.3); así, decimos _el águila, el aula_ o _el hacha_ (y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>_la águila,_





</IMG>_la aula_ o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_la hacha_). Aunque esta forma es idéntica a la del artículo masculino, en realidad se trata, en estos casos, de una variante formal del artículo femenino. El artículo femenino _la_ deriva del demostrativo latino _illa,_ que, en un primer estadio de su evolución, dio _ela,_ forma que, ante consonante, tendía a perder la _e_ inicial: _illa_ > _(e)la_ + consonante > _la;_ por el contrario, ante vocal, incluso ante vocal átona, la forma _ela_ tendía a perder la _a_ final: _illa_ > _el(a)_ + vocal > _el;_ así, de _ela agua_ > _el(a) agua_ > _el agua;_ de _ela arena_ > _el(a) arena_ > _el arena _o de_ ela espada > el(a) espada > el espada. _Con el tiempo, esta tendencia solo se mantuvo ante sustantivos que comenzaban por /a/ tónica, y así ha llegado a nuestros días. El uso de la forma _el_ ante nombres femeninos solo se da cuando el artículo precede inmediatamente al sustantivo, y no cuando entre ambos se interpone otro elemento: _el agua fría,_ pero _la mejor agua; el hacha del leñador, _pero _la afilada hacha_. En la lengua actual, este fenómeno solo se produce ante sustantivos, y no ante adjetivos; así, aunque en la lengua medieval y clásica eran normales secuencias como _el alta hierba_ o _el alta cumbre,_ hoy diríamos _la alta hierba_ o _la alta cumbre:_ _«Preocupa la actitud de la alta burocracia» _(_Tiempos_ [Bol.] 11.12.96). Incluso si se elide el sustantivo, sigue usándose ante el adjetivo la forma _la:_ _«La Europa húmeda _[...] _no tiene necesidad de irrigación, mientras que la árida, como España, está obligada a hacer obras»_ (Tortolero _Agua_ [Méx. 2000]). Ante sustantivos que comienzan por /a/ átona se usa hoy, únicamente, la forma _la:_ _la amapola, la habitación_. Ha de evitarse, por tanto, el error frecuente de utilizar la forma _el_ del artículo ante los derivados de sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica, cuando esa forma derivada ya no lleva el acento en la /a/ inicial; así, debe decirse, por ejemplo, _la agüita,_ y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_el agüita._ Este mismo error debe evitarse en el caso de sustantivos femeninos compuestos que comienzan por /a/ átona, pero cuyo primer elemento, como palabra independiente, comienza por /a/ tónica; así, por ejemplo, debe decirse _la aguamarina,_ y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>_el aguamarina_ (→  aguamarina).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

hosec said:


> La forma _el_ masculina proviene, seguramente, del latín _ille_ tras pasar por un estadio intermedio _ele_; la forma _la_, femenina, corre paralela a _el_: proviene de _illa_ tras el intermedio _ela_. Esta forma intermedia *ela* evoluciona de dos maneras distintas...
> 
> Resumiendo: el artículo _la_ y el artículo _el_ (de _el agua, el hacha, el águila_...) son, los dos, artículos *femeninos* que sólo acompañan a sustantivos *femeninos*. Ambos tienen la misma etimología, el latín _illa_.


Por un lado me encanta que el español no tenga la "elisión" del francés e italiano y el rumano no tiene este problema porque los articulos se ponen al final como sufijos (formas femeninas solo cambian de sonido _apă_=> _apa_) pero con tantos cambios que se han hecho creo que es más facil cambiar de genero los sustantivos o no tener "excepciones". Quizás suena "ridiculo" lo de cambiar genero pero en realidad_ valle_ viene del latín y es masculino, mientras que en rumano e italiano también es _valle/vale_ pero femenil, entonces quién hizo cambios?

Sin embargo también se han perdido elementos latinos e inventado tiempos verbales como el Futuro Subjuntivo (que no sirve) y agregando letras que tampoco sirven (W y K) y conservando el _pretérito anterior_ que se oye mal y erroneo (hube tenido?).

En pocas palabras, el español necesita unas cuantas modificaciones sin exagerar, solo lo que dije arriba y nada de quitar "H" (que no sería mala idea) ni quitar acentos (que a veces dan flojera para escribir en la computadora, especialmente cuando no los tienes en tu teclado como yo)


----------



## Idiomático

Agua, alma, alba y águila son palabras del género femenino.  Decimos el agua, el alma, el alba y el águila para evitar la cacofonía.  ¿Qué se debe hacer cuando hay que anteponerles esa, esta o aquella?  ¿esa agua o ese agua?  ¿esta alma o este alma?  ¿aquella águila o aquel águila?  Me parece que yo diría: esa agua es cristalina, esta alma recibirá su recompensa cuando llegue al cielo y aquel águila parece moribunda.  Ese agua, este alma y aquella águila me suenan muy mal, pero no sé por qué.  ¿Puede alguien citarme alguna regla? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## María Madrid

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Sin embargo también se han perdido elementos latinos e inventado tiempos verbales como el Futuro Subjuntivo (que no sirve) y agregando letras que tampoco sirven (W y K) y conservando el _pretérito anterior_ que se oye mal y erroneo (hube tenido?).
> 
> En pocas palabras, el español necesita unas cuantas modificaciones sin exagerar, solo lo que dije arriba y nada de quitar "H" (que no sería mala idea) ni quitar acentos (que a veces dan flojera para escribir en la computadora, especialmente cuando no los tienes en tu teclado como yo)


 
Si lo deseas abre otro hilo para discutir el asunto. Personalmente no le veo ningún problema al pretérito anterior. No sólo no me suena mal, sino lo más adecuado cuando procede usarlo. Que tú no lo uses no significa que sea erróneo. Por cierto, los acentos se pueden poner con cualquier teclado occidental. Yo uso uno sueco y ya ves que no me salto ni uno ni requiere mayor complicación. Ridiculo en vez de ridículo sí que me suena mal. 

Si simplificamos y seguimos simplificando no dudo que aún así podríamos entenderemos (tú, aquí, ya; él, allí, ayer). No se trata de eso, ciertamente.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

¿Quieren saber mi hipótesis? (bueno, s*e* que muchos ni les importa y preferirían darme una patada). Yo pienso que no tiene nada que ver con que si es "a" tónica o no, simplemente que es debido a que el español es un idioma "machista" comparado con cualquier otra lengua romance. Igual se pudo haber evolucionado con "la" en lugar de "el" (_illa/ille_ como decía _hosec_).



			
				Idiomático said:
			
		

> Ese agua, este alma y aquella águila me suenan muy mal, pero no sé por qué. ¿Puede alguien citarme alguna regla? Gracias de antemano.


Como tu habías dicho "esa agua, esta alma" es como yo también diría. A mí me suena bien "aquella águila" pero la Academia nos ha dicho o prohibido de no usarlas por razónes que solo Dios sabe.
(ah, pero eso sí, tienen _esponsorizar _como verbo)

La amiga 
La alumna


----------



## María Madrid

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> la Academia nos ha dicho o prohibido *de no* usarlas por razónes que solo Dios sabe.
> (ah, pero eso sí, tienen _esponsorizar _como verbo)


Ahí es donde te equivocas. No es por razones que sólo Dios sabe. No son una panda de chiflados echando a cara o cruz qué "permiten" y qué "prohiben". De entrada no prohiben nada, no hay policía lingüística ni legislación al respecto. Reflejan lo que dicen los hablantes (si la gente dice esponsorizar de manera generalizada no les queda más remedio que reflejarlo en el diccionario). Sencillamente realizan *recomendaciones* basándose en las normas del idioma y en sus usos cultos, coloquiales o vulgares. Luego que cada uno hable como quiera, bien o mal. Eso sí, quien elija hablar mal que no venga defendiendo que ésa es la manera correcta de expresarse y que todo lo demás son majaderías.


----------



## hosec

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Igual se pudo haber evolucionado con "la" en lugar de "el"


 
Esas cosas no se eligen, Serinus: a nadie se le pregunta cómo quiere que evolucione su lengua. Son factores a veces lingüísticos, a veces extralingüísticos, los que configuran la forma de la lengua y los que la hacen ir cambiando. Que _illa_ evolucionara a _el_ en determinado contexto no es cuestión de machismo (¡por favor: no confundamos el género gramatical con el sexo!), es cuestión de adecuación de pronunciación. _El (< illa)_ es tan femenino como _la (<illa)_; *no es una forma masculina* puesta delante de sustantivos femeninos.


Saludos


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Muy bueno tu aporte, hosec. Yo ya venía considerando que el artículo femenino tiene dos formas en español: _la _y _el_, este último, por mera evolución fonética, coincide con el artículo masculino.

No se trata, por lo visto, de un asunto de cacofonías. Decir "la agua" suena tan mal como decir "el ventana" o "la carro". Sólo es cuestión de cómo nos acostumbramos a oírlo. 

Siguiendo el mismo patrón de vocales adheridas deberían producirse cacofonías en combinaciones como _"M*i* *hi*jo" o "L*o* *o*igo", _y no hay tal.

Y para mayor abundancia se pueden citar las excepciones que da el DPD a continuación del artículo que citaste (aparte del ejemplo de "la árida"):

_La hache._ (Suena perfecto, ¿no?)
_El hache._ 

_La alfa, l__a a, __La Haya._

_"La África" _suena mal, porque estamos acostumbrados a decir _"El África"._
_La árbitro, la árbitra. _(En caso de árbitros mujeres).
_Era la Ana de los días gloriosos. _(Qué mal sonaría _"Era el Ana..."_).


----------



## ieracub

Hola, Serinus:





SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> En pocas palabras, el español necesita unas cuantas modificaciones


 Claro que las necesita, pero no te preocupes, se darán solas, todas las lenguas se ajustan a la medida de las necesidades (y caprichos) de los hablantes. No serás tú, ni yo, ni ninguna academia, quien las imponga. 

No la forcemos. Hoy se prefiere decir "el agua", pero si un buen día a la comunidad de hablantes se le da la gana de preferir "la agua", bien, se habrá producido un cambio en la norma y ésta deberá ser recogida por las gramáticas y academias. 

Saludos.


----------

